# Predict the Kings' January Record and win a supporting membership!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm doing it again! I figured I would get this one up fast because the Kings first game in January is on the 2nd. This thread will be closed right before that game.

All you have to do is predict which games the Kings will win and lose during the month of January.

Here is their January Schedule: 

Sun 2 San Antonio
Tue 4 @ New York
Wed 5 @ Toronto
Fri 7 @ Atlanta
Sat 8 @ New Orleans
Tue 11 Denver 
Thu 13 Utah 
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers 
Tue 18 Portland 
Thu 20 Cleveland
Sun 23 San Antonio 
Tue 25 New Jersey 
Thu 27 @ San Antonio 
Fri 28 @ Houston 
Sun 30 @ Minnesota 

Good Luck!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Just curious who won in December?

Giving away two SM's in two months, I am impressed.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

OK lets try again:

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York L
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W 
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers L
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland L
Sun 23 San Antonio W
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston L
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L 


9:7


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Kings January record...

Wins 11
Losses 5


Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers L
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio L
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston L
Sun 30 @ Minnesota W


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

11-4 Kings January Record

Sun 2 San Antonio *L*
Tue 4 @ New York *W*
Wed 5 @ Toronto *W*
Fri 7 @ Atlanta *W*
Sat 8 @ New Orleans *W*
Tue 11 Denver *W*
Thu 13 Utah *W*
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers *W*
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers *W*
Tue 18 Portland *W*
Thu 20 Cleveland *W*
Sun 23 San Antonio *L*
Tue 25 New Jersey *W*
Thu 27 @ San Antonio *L*
Fri 28 @ Houston *W*
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *L*


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio W
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto L
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver L
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland L
Sun 23 San Antonio L
Tue 25 New Jersey L
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota W


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Predicted Record: 10-6

Sun 2 San Antonio *W*
Tue 4 @ New York *W*
Wed 5 @ Toronto *L*
Fri 7 @ Atlanta *W*
Sat 8 @ New Orleans *W*
Tue 11 Denver*L* 
Thu 13 Utah *W*
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers*W* 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers *L*
Tue 18 Portland *W*
Thu 20 Cleveland *L*
Sun 23 San Antonio *W*
Tue 25 New Jersey *W*
Thu 27 @ San Antonio *L*
Fri 28 @ Houston *W*
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *L*


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York L
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers L
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio W
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston L
Sun 30 @ Minnesota W

11-5


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver L 
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio L
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio: L
Tue 4 @ New York: W
Wed 5 @ Toronto: W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta: W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans: W
Tue 11 Denver: L
Thu 13 Utah: W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers: W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers: L
Tue 18 Portland: W
Thu 20 Cleveland: L
Sun 23 San Antonio: W
Tue 25 New Jersey: W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio: L
Fri 28 @ Houston: W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota: L

10-6


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio*L* 
Tue 4 @ New York*W* 
Wed 5 @ Toronto*W* 
Fri 7 @ Atlanta*W* 
Sat 8 @ New Orleans*W* 
Tue 11 Denver*W* 
Thu 13 Utah*L* 
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers*W* 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers*W* 
Tue 18 Portland*W* 
Thu 20 Cleveland*L* 
Sun 23 San Antonio*L* 
Tue 25 New Jersey*W* 
Thu 27 @ San Antonio*L* 
Fri 28 @ Houston*L* 
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *L*


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Sun 2 San Antonio *LOSS* 
Tue 4 @ New York*WIN*
Wed 5 @ Toronto*WIN*
Fri 7 @ Atlanta*WIN*
Sat 8 @ New Orleans*WIN*
Tue 11 Denver *LOSS* 
Thu 13 Utah *LOSS* 
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers *WIN*
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers *WIN*
Tue 18 Portland *WIN*
Thu 20 Cleveland *LOSS* 
Sun 23 San Antonio *WIN* 
Tue 25 New Jersey *WIN*
Thu 27 @ San Antonio *LOSS* 
Fri 28 @ Houston *WIN*
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *LOSS* 


*10-6*


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio *L* 
Tue 4 @ New York *L* 
Wed 5 @ Toronto *W* 
Fri 7 @ Atlanta *W*
Sat 8 @ New Orleans *W* 
Tue 11 Denver *W* 
Thu 13 Utah *W* 
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers *L* 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers *W* 
Tue 18 Portland *W* 
Thu 20 Cleveland *L* 
Sun 23 San Antonio *L* 
Tue 25 New Jersey *W* 
Thu 27 @ San Antonio *L* 
Fri 28 @ Houston *L* 
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *W* 

9-7


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I can play right??

Sun 2 San Antonio *W*
Tue 4 @ New York *W*
Wed 5 @ Toronto *W*
Fri 7 @ Atlanta *W*
Sat 8 @ New Orleans *W*
Tue 11 Denver *W*
Thu 13 Utah *W*
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers *W*
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers *L*
Tue 18 Portland *W*
Thu 20 Cleveland *W*
Sun 23 San Antonio *W*
Tue 25 New Jersey *W*
Thu 27 @ San Antonio *L*
Fri 28 @ Houston *W*
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *W*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> Just curious who won in December?
> 
> Giving away two SM's in two months, I am impressed.


There's another game tonight at Utah and then we'll know.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Sun 2 San Antonio W
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver L
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers L
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio L
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W 
Thu 13 Utah L
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W 
Tue 18 Portland W 
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio L 
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L 
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota W 

12-4


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> There's another game tonight at Utah and then we'll know.


:yes:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio W
Tue 4 @ New York L
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta L
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W 
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland L
Sun 23 San Antonio L
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L 
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L

10-6


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*L* Sun 2 San Antonio
*W* Tue 4 @ New York
*W* Wed 5 @ Toronto
*W* Fri 7 @ Atlanta
*W* Sat 8 @ New Orleans
*W* Tue 11 Denver 
*W* Thu 13 Utah 
*W* Sat 15 L.A. Clippers 
*L* Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers 
*W* Tue 18 Portland 
*W* Thu 20 Cleveland
*L* Sun 23 San Antonio 
*W* Tue 25 New Jersey 
*L* Thu 27 @ San Antonio 
*W* Fri 28 @ Houston 
*L* Sun 30 @ Minnesota

11-5


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sun 2 San Antonio <b>L</b>
Tue 4 @ New York <b>W</b>
Wed 5 @ Toronto <b>W</b>
Fri 7 @ Atlanta <b>W</b>
Sat 8 @ New Orleans <b>W</b>
Tue 11 Denver <b>L</b>
Thu 13 Utah <b>W</b>
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers <b>W</b>
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers <b>L</b>
Tue 18 Portland <b>W</b>
Thu 20 Cleveland <b>W</b>
Sun 23 San Antonio <b>W</b>
Tue 25 New Jersey <b>W</b>
Thu 27 @ San Antonio <b>L</b>
Fri 28 @ Houston <b>W</b>
Sun 30 @ Minnesota <b>L</b>

<b>11-5</b>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio-*Loss*
Tue 4 @ New York-*Win*
Wed 5 @ Toronto-*Win*
Fri 7 @ Atlanta-*Win*
Sat 8 @ New Orleans-*Win*
Tue 11 Denver-*Win*
Thu 13 Utah-*Win*
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers-*Win*
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers-*Loss*
Tue 18 Portland-*Win*
Thu 20 Cleveland-*Loss*
Sun 23 San Antonio-*Loss*
Tue 25 New Jersey-*Win*
Thu 27 @ San Antonio-*Loss*
Fri 28 @ Houston-*Win*
Sun 30 @ Minnesota-*Loss*

10-6


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio W
Tue 4 @ New York w
Wed 5 @ Toronto w 
Fri 7 @ Atlanta w
Sat 8 @ New Orleans w 
Tue 11 Denver w 
Thu 13 Utah w
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers w
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers w
Tue 18 Portland w 
Thu 20 Cleveland w
Sun 23 San Antonio w
Tue 25 New Jersey w
Thu 27 @ San Antonio l
Fri 28 @ Houston w
Sun 30 @ Minnesota l


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow Peja Vu, your rich 

Sun 2 San Antonio = L
Tue 4 @ New York = W
Wed 5 @ Toronto = W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta = W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans = W
Tue 11 Denver = L 
Thu 13 Utah = W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers = W 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers = W
Tue 18 Portland = W
Thu 20 Cleveland = W
Sun 23 San Antonio = L
Tue 25 New Jersey = W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio = W
Fri 28 @ Houston = W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota = W

Wow, you play San Antonio 3 times this month


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta b W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah W 
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio L
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L 
Fri 28 @ Houston L
Sun 30 @ Minnesota W


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio *Loss * 
Tue 4 @ New York *Win * 
Wed 5 @ Toronto *Win * 
Fri 7 @ Atlanta *Win * 
Sat 8 @ New Orleans *Win * 
Tue 11 Denver *Win * 
Thu 13 Utah *Win * 
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers *Win * 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers *Loss * 
Tue 18 Portland *Win * 
Thu 20 Cleveland *Win * 
Sun 23 San Antonio *Loss * 
Tue 25 New Jersey *Win * 
Thu 27 @ San Antonio *Loss * 
Fri 28 @ Houston *Win * 
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *Loss *

11-5


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland L
Sun 23 San Antonio L
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L

My prediction: 11-5 record in january


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

11-5

Sun 2 San Antonio *L*
Tue 4 @ New York *W*
Wed 5 @ Toronto *W*
Fri 7 @ Atlanta *W*
Sat 8 @ New Orleans *W*
Tue 11 Denver *W*
Thu 13 Utah *W*
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers *W* 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers *L*
Tue 18 Portland *W* 
Thu 20 Cleveland *L*
Sun 23 San Antonio *W*
Tue 25 New Jersey *W* 
Thu 27 @ San Antonio *L* 
Fri 28 @ Houston *W*
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *L*


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York L
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio W
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston L
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L 

Wins - 11
Loss - 5


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio *L*
Tue 4 @ New York *W*
Wed 5 @ Toronto *W*
Fri 7 @ Atlanta *W*
Sat 8 @ New Orleans *W*
Tue 11 Denver *W*
Thu 13 Utah *W*
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers *W*
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers *W*
Tue 18 Portland *W*
Thu 20 Cleveland *W*
Sun 23 San Antonio *L*
Tue 25 New Jersey *W*
Thu 27 @ San Antonio *W*
Fri 28 @ Houston *L*
Sun 30 @ Minnesota *L*

12-4


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio W
Tue 4 @ New York L
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W 
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio L 
Tue 25 New Jersey W 
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L 
Fri 28 @ Houston W 
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L

They alway lose @NY


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W 
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver L
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W 
Tue 18 Portland L
Thu 20 Cleveland L 
Sun 23 San Antonio L 
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L

9-7

Good Luck! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Predict the Kings' January Record and win a supporting membership!*



> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Sun 2 San Antonio L
> Tue 4 @ New York W
> Wed 5 @ Toronto W
> ...


 [/QUOTE]

Goin for 2 eh? Greedy *******


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> *
> Sun 2 San Antonio*
> Tue 4 @ New York
> ...


*Bold* denotes loss.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Peja Vu, youre the man for giving another one away.

Sun 2 San Antonio: L
Tue 4 @ New York: W
Wed 5 @ Toronto: W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta: W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans: W
Tue 11 Denver: W
Thu 13 Utah: W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers: W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers: L
Tue 18 Portland: W
Thu 20 Cleveland: W
Sun 23 San Antonio: L
Tue 25 New Jersey: W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio: L
Fri 28 @ Houston: L
Sun 30 @ Minnesota: W


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio L
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W
Tue 18 Portland W
Thu 20 Cleveland W
Sun 23 San Antonio L
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota L


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio - L
Tue 4 @ New York - L
Wed 5 @ Toronto - W
Fri 7 @ Atlanta - W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans - W
Tue 11 Denver - W 
Thu 13 Utah - W
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers - W 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers - L
Tue 18 Portland - W
Thu 20 Cleveland - W
Sun 23 San Antonio - W
Tue 25 New Jersey - W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio - L
Fri 28 @ Houston - W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota - L

11-5


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Sun 2 San Antonio l
Tue 4 @ New York l
Wed 5 @ Toronto w
Fri 7 @ Atlanta w
Sat 8 @ New Orleans w
Tue 11 Denver w
Thu 13 Utah w
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers w
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers l
Tue 18 Portland w
Thu 20 Cleveland w
Sun 23 San Antonio w
Tue 25 New Jersey w
Thu 27 @ San Antonio l
Fri 28 @ Houston l
Sun 30 @ Minnesota l
10-6


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Sun 2 San Antonio W
Tue 4 @ New York W
Wed 5 @ Toronto L
Fri 7 @ Atlanta W
Sat 8 @ New Orleans W
Tue 11 Denver W
Thu 13 Utah L
Sat 15 L.A. Clippers W 
Mon 17 @ L.A. Clippers W 
Tue 18 Portland L 
Thu 20 Cleveland L
Sun 23 San Antonio W
Tue 25 New Jersey W
Thu 27 @ San Antonio L
Fri 28 @ Houston W
Sun 30 @ Minnesota W

11-5 RECORD


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what happens if theres a tie


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> what happens if theres a tie


I put the names in a hat and draw out the winner.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good Job!
You just inspired me to offer a Supporting Membership contest for Heat fans.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry I didn't update this at all during the month...I am lazy.

Here are the updated results with one game remaining in the month: (DwyaneWade4MVP, Pejavlade, halfbreed and maKINGSofgreatness are in the lead with 12 correct predictions)

*Correct Predictions (1/29)*
theBirdman: 7
ThaShark316: 10
*DwyaneWade4MVP: 12* 
pr0wler: 11
Ben: 10
Cusematt23: 8
Burn: 11
Pan Mengtu: 8
mr hoopster: 9
HAWK23: 8
Baron Davis: 8
DaUnbreakableKinG: 10
sMaKDiSDoWn: 11
thug_immortal8: 11
MiamiHeat03: 10
MJG: 11
Budweiser_Boy: 9
Weasel: 10
*Pejavlade: 12*
Theo!: 10
KidCanada101: 11
Laker Freak: 11
B Dizzle: 11
ian: 9
DaBigTicketKG21: 9
RhettO: 10
*maKINGSofgreatness: 12*
Matt85163: 9
Celts11: 9
HallOfFamer: 10
*halfbreed: 12*
Zalgirinis: 9
KTLuvsMikeBibby: 8
SoCalfan21: 9


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

People predicting a loss vs. T-Wolves
theBirdman
DwyaneWade4MVP
Ben
Burn
Pan Mengtu
mr hoopster
HAWK23
sMaKDiSDoWn
MiamiHeat03
MJG
Budweiser_Boy
Weasel
Pejavlade
Laker Freak
B Dizzle
ian
DaBigTicketKG21
RhettO
maKINGSofgreatness 
"Matt!"
Celts11 
halfbreed
Zalgirinis
KTLuvsMikeBibby


People predicting a win vs. T-Wolves
ThaShark316
pr0wler
Cusematt23
Baron Davis
DaUnbreakableKinG
thug_immortal8
Theo!
KidCanada101
HallOfFamer
SoCalfan21


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final Correct Predictions for the month of January

*Correct Predictions (1/30)*
theBirdman: 7
ThaShark316: 11
*DwyaneWade4MVP: 12* 
*pr0wler: 12*
Ben: 10
Cusematt23: 9
Burn: 11
Pan Mengtu: 8
mr hoopster: 9
HAWK23: 8
Baron Davis: 9
DaUnbreakableKinG: 11
sMaKDiSDoWn: 11
*thug_immortal8: 12*
MiamiHeat03: 10
MJG: 11
Budweiser_Boy: 9
Weasel: 10
*Pejavlade: 12*
Theo!: 11
*KidCanada101: 12*
Laker Freak: 11
B Dizzle: 11
ian: 9
DaBigTicketKG21: 9
RhettO: 10
*maKINGSofgreatness: 12*
Matt85163: 9
Celts11: 9
HallOfFamer: 11
*halfbreed: 12*
Zalgirinis: 9
KTLuvsMikeBibby: 8
SoCalfan21: 10


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Congrats to DwyaneWade4MVP, pr0wler, thug_immortal8, Pejavlade, KidCanada10, maKINGSofgreatness, and halfbreed for having the most correct predictions (12).

I will do the drawing tonight.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

please be me:gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow i cant belive i got them right. WIth some more luck my dream can come true.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

another month of falling 1 prediction short.:no: 

Im gonna pony up the $10 to become an SM soon. Its just that damn eBay is so addicting.:devil:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> another month of falling 1 prediction short.:no:
> 
> Im gonna pony up the $10 to become an SM soon. Its just that damn eBay is so addicting.:devil:


Good luck bro.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

i think im gonna do this predecting thing, how does it work? supporting member for life or yr?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> i think im gonna do this predecting thing, how does it work? supporting member for life or yr?


I think its a year, its a generous offer really.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Pejavalde unfortuneatly you can't win this SM by sucking up. It's actually a random draw involving the 7 winners involved. Just in case u didn't know.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Pejavalde unfortuneatly you can't win this SM by sucking up. It's actually a random draw involving the 7 winners involved. Just in case u didn't know.


Im not sucking up, maybe you should try not to be so negative all the time just because of the NHL lockout. Im just saying its nice to see Peja vu doing this several times.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

OK PEJAVLADE.


----------



## KOBE_MVP (Jan 31, 2005)

Come on Pejavlade, be a man like KidCanada101 and stop sucking up. U no that ur not getting the SM. Who in their right mind who take u over KidCanada101. Nash Sucks


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KOBE_MVP</b>!
> Come on Pejavlade, be a man like KidCanada101 and stop sucking up. U no that ur not getting the SM. Who in their right mind who take u over KidCanada101. Nash Sucks


Shut up


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I fell asleep early last night, so I haven't done the drawing yet. I'll get to it very soon:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The names are written down:










Now they are in this hat:










I'll draw the name out in a few minutes...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

:gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

And the winner is....










































Congrats to halfbreed. You will now be able to have custom avatars, a customized title, access to supporting member only forums, and the ability to get your own personal forum.

And good luck to all of you next month. Yes, I am going to do it again. Give me a few minutes and I will have it up


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I guess ill have to win next month:yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

dissapointed...I guess I'll just have to win it out right this month


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Thank you so much Peja Vu! You are awesome for doin this contest!

:banana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------

